# Erdung/Potentialausgleich im Anlagenbau



## Lumpi (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo.

Ich bin mal wieder verloren im Normen Dschungel.

Generell geht es um die Erdung bzw. den Potentialausgleich von Maschinen bzw. Anlagen. In der Suche habe ich hierzu leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Als Beispiel für die Maschinen mal angenommen ein Förderband, Förderschnecke oder Kratzkettenförderer etc. Diese Maschinen sind teilweise ja etwas länger so das sie nicht als ganzes gefertigt werden können. Die Einzelteile werden dann also auf der Baustelle montiert und verschraubt.
In den meisten Fällen gibt es nur einen Antriebsmotor an einem Ende der Maschine. Dieser wird über den obligatorischen Schutzleiter geerdet.

Die Frage die sich mir nun stellt, was muss ich mit dem Rest der Maschine anstellen? Die Flanschverbindungen wo die Einzelteile verschraubt sind kann ich als denke ich nichts korrekte Erdverbindung ansehen oder?

In der EN60204-1 heißt es nun so schön in Punkt 8.2.3:_" Alle Körper der elektrischen Ausrüstung uns der Maschine müssen mit dem Schutzleitersystem verbunden sein."_

Würde für mich nun heißen, das alle Einzelteile der Maschine mit Erdungsbändern oder was auch immer verbunden werden müssen???

Oder aber greift hier Punkt 8.2.5 der selben Norm??
_"Es ist nicht notwendig, Körper an das Schutzleitersystem anzuschließen, wo diese so angebracht sind, daß sie keine Gefährdung darstellen, weil... sie so angeordnet sind, daß entweder eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen oder ein Isolationsfehler unwahrscheinlich ist."

_Wie gesagt, die Maschinen sind halt teilweise recht lang, was schon einen sehr großen Aufwand bedeuten würde alles von vorne bis hinten zu erden!
Generell wird natürlich an entsprechenden Stellen in der Anlage bzw. an den Maschinen der Potentialausgleich bzw. Fundamenterder angeschlossen.

Wie seht Ihr die Problematik bzw. wird das bei euch gehandhabt? Gibt es noch andere Normen die genauer bei diesem Thema greifen?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Das ist eine interessante Frage.

Also soweit ich das kenne kann ist Stand der Technik ja dass Potentialausgleichsleitungen z.B. bei Rohrleitungen an einigen Stellen direkt verbunden sind und dann über Flansche und Geräte "drübergebügelt" werden. Das Problem dabei ist natürlich wenn die Verbindung an einer Stelle geöffnet wird gleich ganze Teile den PA verlieren. Deshalb machen wir z.B. bei Ventilständen eine Stichleitung zur PA Schiene für jedes Rohrstück. Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher was die Normen forern


----------



## Lumpi (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo.

Rohrleitungen sind sicherlich nochmal ein gesondertes Thema mit wieder anderen Nomen.
Mir geht es hier in erster Linie mal um wie beschrieben größere Maschinenkonstruktionen die aus mehreren Teilen bestehen, dabei aber nicht verschweißt sind.


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Rohrleitungen sind sicherlich nochmal ein gesondertes Thema mit wieder anderen Nomen.



Bist du sicher? Von der Sache her ist das Problem ja das Gleiche.


----------



## Morymmus (4 Dezember 2015)

Haben wir nicht mal in der Ausbildung gelernt, das ein Potential-Ausgleichs-Anschluss keine mechanisch tragende Verbindung sein darf?  Ich meine mich an so etwas zu erinnern.
Soll heißen: Das Auftrennen der mechanisch tragenden Konstruktion - z.B. durch Abschrauben eines Verbindungsflansches - darf der PA nicht automatisch getrennt werden.



> _... sie so angeordnet sind, daß entweder eine Berührung mit aktiven Teilen oder ein Isolationsfehler unwahrscheinlich ist._



damit könnte man sicherlich argumentieren wenn man am Motor-fernen Ende den mechanischen Rahmen betrachtet. 
Ich würde der Vollständigkeit halber aber auch so Effekte wie den berühmten Bandgenerator mit in diese Betrachtung einfließen lassen (Sekundärunfälle durch statische Aufladung, z.B).
Und ob der Schutzleiter des Motors die nötigen Ableit-Qualitäten mitbringt möchte ich auch bezweifeln - ich denke min 1 zusätzlicher PA an dem Band wird wohl fällig sein.

Interesse halber wäre vielleicht mal eine Erdungsmessung am entferntesten Punkt der Anlage gegen einen Erdspieß neben dem Gebäude interessant


----------



## erdmann (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

steht doch aus elektrischer Sicht in der Norm:

In der EN60204-1 heißt es nun so schön in Punkt 8.2.3:_" Alle Körper der elektrischen Ausrüstung uns der Maschine müssen mit dem Schutzleitersystem verbunden sein."

"Alle Körper der elektrischen Ausrüstung...".
_
Die Schnecke oder das Gehäuse bei einer Förderschnecke ist keine elektrische Ausrüstung. Es sei denn, 
es ist eine Kabelbühne drangeschraubt.

mfg 
Erdmann


----------



## norustnotrust (4 Dezember 2015)

erdmann schrieb:


> _uns[SIC!] der Maschine _



UND der Maschinen und das bezieht mechanische Teile auch mit ein.



> Alle Körper der elektrischen Ausrüstung und der Maschine müssen mit dem Schutzleitersystem verbunden sein. Wo ein Teil aus irgendeinem Grund entfernt wird (z. B. routinemäßige Instandhaltung), darf das Schutzleitersystem für die verbleibenden Teile nicht unterbrochen werden.


----------



## Lumpi (5 Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen.

Ja genau das ist der springende Punkt. Da steht "leider" auch "...und der Maschine" mit drin. Wäre dem nicht so würde ich das auch als relativ klar ansehen.
Das mit den Kabeltrassen ist auch selbstverständlich, das diese an den PA angeschlossen werden müssen.
Auch solche Sachen wie den angesprochenen "Bandgenerator" oder auch ATEX würde ich gerne mal außen vor lassen. Hier greifen dann ja wieder andere Dinge hinsichtlich dem Ableiten von statischer Aufladung etc.
Mir geht es nur darum herauszufinden wo die angesprochene Problematik möglicherweise noch etwas genauer angesprochen wird? Gibt es noch eine andere Norm wo spezieller darauf eingegangen wird? In der VDE 0100 wird das Thema ja auch generell behandelt. Nur für mich ist es hier noch weniger zu gebrauchen, da es meiner Meinung nach noch mehr auf Wohngebäude etc. abzielt.

@norustnotrust: Generell hast DU natürlich Recht, was die Sache mit Rohrleitungen angeht. Die Problematik ist die selbe. Nur werden solche Rohre z.B. in der VDE0100 etwas gesondert aufgeführt. Das meinte ich damit.


----------



## winnman (5 Dezember 2015)

Wir handhaben das so:
Bei längeren Bauteilen wird mindestens an beiden Enden eine Verbindung zum Potentialausgleich hergestellt.

Für ganz große Teile dann auch durchaus alle 20m.


----------



## norustnotrust (5 Dezember 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Wir handhaben das so:
> Bei längeren Bauteilen wird mindestens an beiden Enden eine Verbindung zum Potentialausgleich hergestellt.
> 
> Für ganz große Teile dann auch durchaus alle 20m.



Verbindet ihr alle Stellen als Stichleitung mit einer PA Schiene und "bügelt" ihr drüber?


----------



## winnman (6 Dezember 2015)

Das hängt stark von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten und den möglichen Anschlusspunkten ab.

Ich kenne deine Anlage jetzt ja nicht. Gehe aber mal zB.: von einem Förderband aus.
Das hat an einem Ende einen Motor.
Das Teil wird irgendwo in einer größeren Anlage stehen.
Motor erhält Schutzleiter ->ist klar.
Mechanik wird an den nächsten Potentialausgleichspunkt angeschlossen.
Das Förderband wird ja jetzt an der dem Antrieb gegenüberliegenden Seite auch eine Näherung zur Rest der Anlage haben, hier auf alle Fälle eine Potentialverbindung.

Potentialschleifen lassen sich hier nicht verhindern.

Bügeln über massive Verschraubungen (Flansche, . . .) machen wir normalerweise nicht.

Große Bauteile können durchaus an 10 und mehr Stellen Verbindung mit dem Potentialausgleich haben.

Potentialausgleich wird teilweise auch durch mitführen blanker 95mm² Cu in Kabeltassen verteilt.

Wir achten immer darauf, das zu jedem Teil mindestens 2 Anschlüsse vorhanden sind (damit kann auch mal ein Zwischenteil ausgebaut werden und der PA bleibt trotzdem aufrecht)


----------

